# P.regalis Spiderling care?



## kingcobra070q (Dec 27, 2007)

As the title says 


Cheers.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

You'll want an arboreal set-up, in a tub or jar with about 1" substrate and a piece of wood for it to hide under. You can add sphagnum moss or plastic plants if you wish but allow room for the regalis to grow. Keep off-dry with a weekly spray and feed once or twice a week with a cricket the size of the abdomen.
They'll tend to burrow and web upwards decorating their webbing with substrate and any thing that camouflages it.
Easy to keep, tend to hide rather than escape and as long as things arent too wet you shouldnt have a problem.
They can be kept communally although you need to realise there's no guarantee you'll not lose them.
To rehouse just put the old tub in the new or gentle persuade out of the enclosure.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Good advice there. : victory:

I've put mine in a tub that is quite big so I don't have to re-home it so soon. :whistling2: It seems to be doing well it in though, it's made a little home in the cave and sometimes comes and runs around to scare the life out of me. I keep it quite humid, well it's dry around the area it lives, I don't fancy scaring it, then it comes to kill me or anything. :whistling2: And chuck a cricket in, with long tweezers and only lifting the lid slightly once a week. :whistling2:


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Absolutely spot on advice up above :2thumb: I've had a juvenile for a while now and it's made a myriad of tunnels in it's substrate and it's amazing to look at. They certainly do keep close to mother earth when young and so do exactly the same in artifical set-ups and I must get some pictures uploaded to show it.


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Good advice there. : victory:
> 
> I've put mine in a tub that is quite big so I don't have to re-home it so soon. :whistling2: It seems to be doing well it in though, it's made a little home in the cave and sometimes comes and runs around to scare the life out of me. I keep it quite humid, well it's dry around the area it lives, I don't fancy scaring it, then it comes to kill me or anything. :whistling2: And chuck a cricket in, with long tweezers and only lifting the lid slightly once a week. :whistling2:


Hahahaha you make it sound like a rabid pitbull! :lol2: My Regalis sling that i got last week with a bunch of others is a wee sweet heart! Only works up a head of steam when theres a cricket in her tub, the rest of the time she's really chilled out & barely even notices when im tidying her tub. That reminds me, i said i would post pics of all the new arrivals & totally forgot about it untill now! Half day at work today so i'll try to get some good photos in the day light when i go home :blush:


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's a pic of my regalis sling setup. He/she was part of a commune of 5. But in the space of a day I lost 4. Don't know what happened there, but this is the last remaining survivor. Now been rehoused and doing fine:










Top view


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I'd suggest a good hide Tom


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> I'd suggest a good hide Tom


Im gonna see if I can break of a small enough piece of cork bark to fit in


----------



## kingcobra070q (Dec 27, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> You'll want an arboreal set-up, in a tub or jar with about 1" substrate and a piece of wood for it to hide under. You can add sphagnum moss or plastic plants if you wish but allow room for the regalis to grow. Keep off-dry with a weekly spray and feed once or twice a week with a cricket the size of the abdomen.
> They'll tend to burrow and web upwards decorating their webbing with substrate and any thing that camouflages it.
> Easy to keep, tend to hide rather than escape and as long as things arent too wet you shouldnt have a problem.
> They can be kept communally although you need to realise there's no guarantee you'll not lose them.
> To rehouse just put the old tub in the new or gentle persuade out of the enclosure.


Perfect. Thanks alot for this Poxicator. 

Cheers.


----------



## sukie (Feb 19, 2011)

I also have a P.regalis sling.It seems to be ok. It is in a large tank though because it was empty.There is a piece of bark in there and wedged between the wall and the bark is a cone that I cut from an eggbox.Now I know that slings are kept in much smaller enclosures than mine is but I want to know if it is actually going to be detrimental to my spiders wellbeing to keep it in there. Should I look for something smaller for now?I should add that the sling never seems to leave the cone.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Nick Masson said:


> Hahahaha you make it sound like a rabid pitbull! :lol2: My Regalis sling that i got last week with a bunch of others is a wee sweet heart! Only works up a head of steam when theres a cricket in her tub, the rest of the time she's really chilled out & barely even notices when im tidying her tub. That reminds me, i said i would post pics of all the new arrivals & totally forgot about it untill now! Half day at work today so i'll try to get some good photos in the day light when i go home :blush:


It is! Mines crazy, it goes for me!


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> It is! Mines crazy, it goes for me!


Hahahahaha whats his/her name?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Nick Masson said:


> Hahahahaha whats his/her name?


Nemo. :flrt: It's scarier than a lion, but I'm attached to it now. :lol2:


----------

